# Camping



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I"ve never really camped until a few weeks ago. I do like it. It's a good reason to do nothing, LOL. But I did spend 3 days in hubby's motorhome a few years ago in Ocala for a class. The biggest PIA was wanting a hamburger and not wanting to unattatach everything to go. I have never liked motor homes because of the maintenance of another motorized vehicle. I just did not like that one.

On daughter's 34 foot expandable trailer with a queen size bed and a kitchen aisle counter, it's too big and too far from my idea of camping. The other thing is I don't like a couch that faces the "kitchen", but a couch that faces the dinette for better socializing.

I'd like around 20 feet with no permanent bed. They make nice 20 footers that have 2 queen size beds that fold out like tents at each end. Everything else is a regular camper. Right size. So tomorrow I take my mother and my dog to a state park with a cooler and lunch, and check it out.

The campers I'm looking at are new for around $20k, and between $6k and $13k for used and exceptional condition.

The chickens can safely live in their pens for 2 days. 

What other consideration should I think about?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First and foremost a vehicle capable of pulling it safely. 

And the kind of use. Are you going to cook? Are you going to shower in campground facilities? 

Really it's how you plan to use it that makes what you decide to get important. Getting something that doesn't meet all of your needs/wants is like having a coop too small for your birds.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

True. I have the vehicle. I've always believed that camping even with a camper is an opportunity to be outside a lot. I do cook on grills. And I showered at a campsite facility and it was better than trying to shower in a trailer.

I figure I'd like a bathroom. The 2 separate beds on separate ends suits us well . And I like the campers that have nice usable seating. Like the dinette facing the couch. Not the couch facing the stove. I don't want anything more than 20 feet because I don't want to be pulling an elephant down the interstate. I like ac and heat if needed. I like the fridge and sink. 

So I am trying to weigh all the factors I can. I am going to a state park tomorrow and check out the camping facilities.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your challenge will be the head with the style of camper you're thinking of. I'm going to have to do some digging about those.

When you say 20' are you talking when the ends are open or that's the length when towing? 

For safety it must have a propane sniffer and a carbon monoxide sniffer. Are you going to need holding tanks? For water, gray and black? Will you need a 12 volt pump for water? What about power? A fridge? They usually operate off propane. Which means you might need a couple of the propane tanks depending on how long you're going to be gone. 

If you're not under cover are you going to want an awning for rainy weather so you can still cook if you are not going to have a kitchen in the camper?

Do you strictly want the camper for nothing but sleeping or do you want to be able to live in it too if weather dictates?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.jayco.com/products/travel-trailers/2017-jay-feather-7/16xrb/

This Jayco is shorter but has your two open ends. When you get in to the 20 footer it has the tents but also a slide.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't forget floor space with your big girl hanging out in the camper.

We lived in our 37 foot motorhome with two large dogs (100#) and two cats for several years. The thing that made it possible was the slide out. It was still tight but it worked well for us.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yup that pic is a representation of what I would like. It comes with everything just like your picture. But I feel better not thinking I'm dragging beds around. Yes the big girl is a consideration. Good thing is my husband is a sitter. Sits all day unless he cooks. I hope to be "living" outside mostly , but at night being safe from bugs and snakes. 

The slide is great. But without it, it's cheaper. Big decision on that.

Today I took my mom and drove out to Lake Louisa state park and have a nice outdoor lunch and check out the campsites. A ninety minute drive going east almost to Orlando. We get there and the gates are locked. A man that is probably camping there said that the park is closed due to the hurricane. I was very upset. I ended up finding a little community park on the way back so we could have lunch.

At some point my mother gets quiet. Turns out her hearing aids need charging. So she can't hear real well. Just what I love. Conversations like this: Mom-"Your seats are comfy. My Cadillac seats are hard.' me-' tell dad to buy you a pick up truck". Mom-"what?" me:"a TRUCK!" She pauses for a moment and says "your father said he's not buying me any more trees. He said his trunk isn't big enough". 

I have a classic rock station on. Nothing crazy. Of course I know most of the musicians. My mom , "listening", says, "this is a really good song." I did not tell her it was Motley Crew-and I don't even know their music. 

I would have really liked to see the park.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, so I don't know if I should laugh or feel bad for you. There's a hurricane coming and you're driving in to it to see a campground? They closed Disneyland because of it something they hardly ever do. Campgrounds with all of those huge trees that could fall on RV's or people is probably one of the first places to shut down.

When she gets here hearing aid charged back up play that song for her, see what she thinks of it when she can hear again. 

I've been away from RV's for a while now. It looks like they took even the simple campers and blew them up in to full time units. Just a few years ago they were much more bare bones.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess it's a laugh. I never thought of it as driving into a hurricane. Never crossed my mind.

Yea those campers are not barebones anymore. One of the things that makes no sense to me is the ones that have the granite countertops. Who needs all that extra weight? I think the one my daughter has is more for someone who goes on week or longer trips. I think it's way too much work for a weekend away. 

Yesterday morning my hubby was supposed to give the dog 2 Dramamine. He did. But he let her eat as well!!!! Well that meal was left in my truck. I'm glad everything was covered but the floor.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Kinda off subject..but... we are currently driving back from a 10 day tent camping vacation with 3 younge children.

We are now shopping for a small trailer


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cockadoodledoo said:


> Kinda off subject..but... we are currently driving back from a 10 day tent camping vacation with 3 younge children.
> 
> We are now shopping for a small trailer


Hint, hint. With little ones it can be harder to keep them rounded up with a tent.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

The hardest thing about just have a tent and no trailer is the amount of time Mommy gets to pack, unpack, meal prep, meal clean up, potty trip every 30 min, shower trip, find things in a PACKED car, etc. If everything had a place, a child friendly potty, and SOMEWHERE to wash up if the facilities weren't clean or no shower...that would be great. Regardless I'm sure we will still have to pitch a tent for sleeping because very few TINY trailers have places for 6 to sleep.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How tiny? Many of the light weight campers have the sleeping spaces you need. Of course that means some of the kiddos will have to double up but they are out there.

BTW, how tiny? And end of season is the time to be looking because there should be deals out there.

The plus with a camper is that much of what goes with you can stay in the camper so there is less toting back and forth.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Our towing capacity is 3500. So minus gear, food, and fluids it below 3000 lbs. We are hoping to find one now because we figured this was a GREAT time. We are probably looking at gently used versus new.

The trailer also gives us a nice place to store while not camping. No more getting stuff in and out or storage!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are quite a few out there under 3000#. The one Karen is talking about is lightweight and can sleep six or 8. And you might be surprised at just how roomy they are.

You might have to do some driving to find that exact right one.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm loving that one! I would be a bit worried about the fold outs leaking in a storm, but I'm sure they are built well! I also like a few I've seen with a queen in one end and bunk in the other!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have fun shopping. Chances are you'll change your mind ten times before the One shows up. Each one will have a feature you really like but it won't be in another. Or a feature you hadn't seen in anything else will be in another.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cockadoodledoo said:


> Kinda off subject..but... we are currently driving back from a 10 day tent camping vacation with 3 younge children.
> 
> We are now shopping for a small trailer


I don't think you're off topic. There's a place online you can go and plug a camper in and it tells you what it's worth. NADA.

I find a lot in Craig's List.

I have never been camping in a tent. I really think you need a medal for camping 10 days with 3 little kids. OMG! I can't imagine.

The only piece of advice I've gotten so far is buy one a little bigger than you think you will.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've looked at 18 footers with no slide and 2-3 fold out tents and they are very light weight. I'm not looking to be over 5k packed.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I can't even go that heavy unfortubatly. We will be towing with a minivan that has a 3500 towing capacity (packed). There are some nice options in our weight range though.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well there's always popups. I like them but I would prefer the toilet be outside the camper. Make sure you look up the average selling prices. Seems all the dealers are about 2k-3k over the average selling price. I am not in a hurry. I'm enjoying reading this Florida state park book. There's some parks that are really cool. 

I just realized yesterday that hubby thinks camping is all about traveling and stopping in a trailer park every night. He does not understand that state parks even a few hours away is what I think camping is. I might end up camping alone.
He had a motorhome that I never went anywhere with him. Why? Long story. I called that thing the money pit. So he tells me he doesn't want to go camping with a travel trailer. I am really getting sick of all this. Maybe I need a horse trailer and a tent.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

We've though about popups. I'm just so afraid they'll leak. Plus I hate condensation and wicking that occurs with tents, I wonder if they would be the same way. I like the seperate bathroom that a small trailer (or larger) has.

I've seen some with a wet bathroom where the shower stall and toilet are all in one. I don't like that at all and doesn't seem to practical or sanitary.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know about condensation. I know trailers have air vent fans which is great for removing moisture.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

That's true! There's a big RV/trailer show near us for another week and a half. I think I'll go and window shop!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, oh. That's like going to a poultry show just to see the beautiful birds. It seems like some always find their way to your house.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Hahahah!! So true!! I'll just take cash and leave everything else home


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Since it's questionable if my hubs will go camping or not, I looked at tents. But it seemed there's a lot that needs to be bought aside from the tent. So, I looked at popups. The top of the line popups were really nice, but just as expensive as travel trailers. Some weigh up to 5k pounds. For all that, I'd rather have hard walls. 

So I'm still thinking. Maybe I need to go to a park and sit and think, LOL.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Admit it, you're just looking for a reason to go to a park.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I was looking at popups on line and it seems that they are very near the same weight and prices as travel trailers. Used trailers are wonderful bargains. Dealers ask too much for them, so I do check their prices on that NADA site. Most dealers are asking about 2-3k above resale price. However it looks like these dealers are somewhat desperate to move their stock. 

Hubby said today that camping would keep him from the things he has to do around the house so he won't like it. I said to him that's the point!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Buying from a dealer is always more but usually they sell them with some amount of warranty and have gone through them to correct any defects or deficiencies.

I kind of get your husband's concerns but an occasional weekend outing shouldn't put things too far behind. I'm behind here and have had to hire someone to help catch me up.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

We have several KOA and regional park around us that I would have never even thought to stay at because they were so close to home and so ordinary. We stayed at one and LOVED it. Just a few minutes up the street, but miles away from the stress of everyday life. Bonus is....you can make a quick run home to feed birds, dogs. And other animals.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL that is funny.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When we were living in the motorhome we stayed in several KOAs. They were clean, well run and responsive to any problems anyone staying there had.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My husband was impressed with KOA's. I think he thinks of camping in terms of traveling to get somewhere. Where I think of it as going to a camping area.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We had both. We had to travel to the next job assignment then hung out there any where from a few months to a year. The KOAs were the best about having large dogs, we had two. And they had setups where long termers were camped next to each other. And if there was a problem camper they were shown the exit.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This is my perfect camper. Only it's in South Carolina. I gotta think on that one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Karen, did you forget something?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oops!

http://www.rvt.com/Keystone-Passpor...+center+feed&gclid=CPGa0aPk388CFZE8gQodxCwP9Q


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> My husband was impressed with KOA's. I think he thinks of camping in terms of traveling to get somewhere. Where I think of it as going to a camping area.


Same here, but then I did a drive from California to Central Texas and really wished I had one. It would have saved us on a hotel which would have been nice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That slide would make things so much easier when moving around. Especially with the girl sprawled out on the floor.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's what hubby said, we need room for the girl. I'm dragging him to a park on Wednesday, see how it fits, LOL
I went to Amazon and got a fishing pole, reel, rubber bait, etc. I used to fish when the ex and I had a boat. I even had a custom pole, custom meaning my name was on it.

Austin, my parents said to me, "I don't know why you want a camper. It's not any cheaper than a hotel room". I said that's not the point. The point is using a camper , and your own stuff. I'd rather not stay in a hotel. And the state parks around here are no more than $20 a night.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I got my granddaughter an inflatable kayak. You know how teens are. I asked her if she's going to use it, and she says I guess so. My daughter says my granddaughter and daughter and sil were arguing about who's going to use it first. So I guess she likes it. She's a water rat. Competes at swimming. We did the tube on the river thing. My daughter says "and it's not even one of those cheap ones!" Score one for Grandma!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I'm not sure if my camper will be for 1 or 2 people. I took Hubs to a park about 90 minutes from here. My directions to the picnic area did not lead us to a wonderful picnic area. But the parks lady gave me a map and directed us to the real picnic area. Long windy road. The area was stunning! Big lake . Sand beach with the lake water having a tiny current. Picnic tables in the shade, big mega bathroom/showers, a playground. The dog would not go near the water. So I just walked her up and down along the edge to get used to it. I played with the fishing pole (another thread, grrr!). Hubs sat there like a lump on a log. I brought food. He ate a slice of ham. 

He says he was worried about an alligator jumping out and grabbing the dog. But at this lake , there's only been 1 spotted in 7 years. Which means that they avoid areas with people, and there are other areas of the lake that have the type of surroundings they like. More growth in the water. I think that hubs thinks of alligators and snakes as waiting just for a person to come along and bite. I look at them as tho they want to avoid me as much as I want to avoid them, and don't like surprises. Breeding season can lead to attacks. Florida has about 2 million alligators. I think in Florida people get struck by lightning more than bitten by an alligator. Common sense should be used.

I think a lot of times, like that boy being killed at some Disney hotel lake, some lakes have too many alligators, and have to compete for food. . If they kept the population low, and there was enough food living in the water, they would have no reason to wait for a nice juicy person to come along. 

So maybe I should get a smaller camper, LOL.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gators avoid people as long as other idiot people haven't been feeding them. The last few attacks they pointed straight at the gators losing their fear because they were being fed by idiots.


----------

